
As a user, I ____ - tosh
https://twitter.com/oktopushup/status/1030457418206068736
======
ifcologne
Yes. Now I need to refine my backlog. A lot of great ideas I didn't thought
about yet.

A lot of users don't care and are used to these tactics. Is there a chance
that this will change in the future? I hope so.

------
theandrewbailey
See also: [https://2018.bloomca.me/en](https://2018.bloomca.me/en)

